
Zuckerberg and Google elite hit Google+ privacy button - jacquesm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/13/facebook_google_brass_hide_from_google_plus/
======
Uhhrrr
So G+'s privacy controls actually work. This is going to hurt it (vs. FB) how?

------
pasbesoin
_Do as we say, not as we do_

This sub-title says it all, with respect to Zuckerberg (with reference to his
past comments regarding privacy -- or rather, his desire for a complete lack
thereof -- and online social presence).

I point this out not just to be snarky, but because, REPEATEDLY and in
whatever domain, it ends up being critical to observe what leaders DO rather
than what they say.

I'd say they collectively just demonstrated -- regardless of what is said --
the need for online privacy.

